

Ask HN: Help me evaluate product-market fit for my new app Banjo - namecast

Before we begin: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com - shows our app in action at the bottom of the page.&lt;p&gt;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com&#x2F;demo - a demo user dashboard.&lt;p&gt;Hey HN folks,&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;ve written a small CloudFlare app called Banjo that&#x27;s meant to help gather customer feedback and to build a contact list for customer mailings, drip marketing campaigns, and the like. I started writing it in response to a question that two different clients had posed to me  - &#x27;what&#x27;s the fastest way I can start collecting email addresses for our newsletter&#x27;? was the initial use case.&lt;p&gt;The basic idea behind Banjo is that a javascript snippet injects some CSS and content that floats a bar at either the top or the bottom of your site, asking for users to input their email address. You can see an example of the Banjo Bar in action on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com, floating at the bottom of the page.&lt;p&gt;Addresses that are collected on your site are made available via your dashboard, where you can export your contacts as a CSV file for import into MailChimp or GMail, view details like the location of your signups and what platform they&#x27;re using, and more. You can see an example of the dashboard at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com&#x2F;demo .&lt;p&gt;Banjo is a CloudFlare app, which means it&#x27;s a one click install for CloudFlare users, with no code changes or updates required.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate it if you could check out what the Banjo Bar looks like in action (again, its at the bottom of the page at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com) and the dashboard at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;banjocrm.com&#x2F;demo, and answer these three questions in the comments:&lt;p&gt;1) Would you use Banjo?
2) Would you be interested in helping us with our beta on CloudFlare?
3) Would you try Banjo out if we added or changed anything, and if so, what?&lt;p&gt;Thanks in advance, all.
======
bradnickel
Sounds good, but I don't see the floating bar. I am on Mac OSX Mavericks in
Google Chrome.

